# Natural Lighting



## elaine haigh (Jul 18, 2012)

I have had Pickle home for 2months now and his house is in a room that has natural lighting 
I have read that this can be harmful to hedgies when the days become shorter in the winter months - is this correct?
Should I put a light on in his room on a timer straightaway? and if so from what time in morning till what time at night?
Or do I wait until the nights start to get shorter and then introduce a light?
Your advice would be greatly appreciated as this is my first hedgie and I want to get it right for him


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not an expert (we don't even have our hedgie yet lol) but from what I have read the light cycle can cause them to start hibernation as well as the temperature. So I would say putting a lamp on a timer  I've seen some people that have theirs on from like 7am-9pm I think. But If you have a good amount of light maybe you could get away with turning it on from say 4-9pm, just turning it on before the sun starts to
Go down.


----------



## elaine haigh (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for that - I thinkk i might do the latter unless i get any more replies telling me something different :?


notmyrobot said:


> I'm not an expert (we don't even have our hedgie yet lol) but from what I have read the light cycle can cause them to start hibernation as well as the temperature. So I would say putting a lamp on a timer  I've seen some people that have theirs on from like 7am-9pm I think. But If you have a good amount of light maybe you could get away with turning it on from say 4-9pm, just turning it on before the sun starts to
> Go down.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

You'll want a light on for 12-14 hours every day. The days get shorter in the mornings (as well as the evenings) so you want to make sure they have a consistent light schedule. The days start getting shorter around the end of June. Cloudy days can also screw with their schedule. I have a light on a timer that comes on at 6am and turns off at 7pm.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some hedgehogs are very light sensitive and inadequate light will make them attempt hibernation. Natural light is ideal as long as it's never direct sunlight. We can't always depend on there being adequate natural light. Cloudy and rainy days don't usually provide enough light. When the days get shorter, there needs to be an alternate light source to provide 12-14 hours of light.

Most people find it's easiest to either put a light on a timer, or turn the room light on when we get up and off before bed. That way, adequate light is being provided without having to worry about it. I turn their light on at 7ish am and off at 9ish pm.


----------



## elaine haigh (Jul 18, 2012)

Thankyou for that Tara I am going to invest in a timer


Tara151 said:


> You'll want a light on for 12-14 hours every day. The days get shorter in the mornings (as well as the evenings) so you want to make sure they have a consistent light schedule. The days start getting shorter around the end of June. Cloudy days can also screw with their schedule. I have a light on a timer that comes on at 6am and turns off at 7pm.


----------



## elaine haigh (Jul 18, 2012)

He isnt in direct sunlight and the room is flooded with natural light but I see what you mean about cloudy and rainy days so I will get another light source and put a timer on it - thankyou for all the useful info me being a novice at this 


Nancy said:


> Some hedgehogs are very light sensitive and inadequate light will make them attempt hibernation. Natural light is ideal as long as it's never direct sunlight. We can't always depend on there being adequate natural light. Cloudy and rainy days don't usually provide enough light. When the days get shorter, there needs to be an alternate light source to provide 12-14 hours of light.
> 
> Most people find it's easiest to either put a light on a timer, or turn the room light on when we get up and off before bed. That way, adequate light is being provided without having to worry about it. I turn their light on at 7ish am and off at 9ish pm.


----------

